# Ice Synthetic Polish



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

We used ICE synthetic polish to wax our TT this weekend has anyone else used this product?







It goes on clear and leaves not white residue. You can use it on plastic, rubber, metal, and even put it on in direct sunlight, we put it on everything except the roof and windows. It was so shiny Hopefully it works as good as it claims.

ICE by Turtle Wax cost was $15.29 at Kmart it comes with a pad for application and a cloth for removing.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

i ve always used Nu Finish on the trailer but I always welcome new product reviews. If ICE turns out better, I would try it.

The best test is how easily the black streaks come off when washing down the road, yet still beads up. Mine sat at the dealer for 7 weeks right after I waxed it and the black washed off easily. Looking forward to your reports down the road.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Haven't heard of it before
I to keep an eye out for it

Don


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Ice - yes - I used both the car wash and the synthetic polish. I like it a lot - no white marks - not sure how it will hold up in the long term - it can be applied very quickly - The product hasn't been out that long but it is very easy to apply and makes the surface smooth - so smooth that my DH Ed was trying to apply the outbacknjack Outbackers.com decal and it slide right off and wouldn't stick and was ruined - EEK







-

Hope


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

We use ICE also on our TT and cars...the liquid clay bar really takes out the "junk" in the paint on our cars, haven't yet tried it on the TT yet....black streaks wipe off easily when washing..hope this helps...


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have used it on my vehicles for some time now. I have a black Excursion and a black Crossfire. It really does well on dark colors. No streaking and a deep shine. I have not tried it on the trailer yet but I am sure it will work there as well.....

Kirk


----------

